# CO2 Detector



## Kevin Hull (May 19, 2006)

Okay, so here's the next question:

I am in that off time that I spoke about in a recent post. I went to the trailer yesterday, after having been away from it since Monday and when I went inside that wonderful sounding tone was going off at the CO2 detector, directly below fridge (2006 Fleetwood Mallard.)  

When I looked at the detector to see what was going on, it read "Low Battery" which would be right as it has not been connected to electrical power and has been running off of the batteries since Monday.  

So, here's the question, did I forget to turn something off?  I did open the fridge doors when I left on Monday after turning the fridge off and noticed the light stayed on in the refrigeration area.  

Nevertheless, I am not sure if I forget to do something or if this is typical.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Wind River (May 19, 2006)

CO2 Detector

Sounds like the refrigerator light being on caused your batteries to discharge eough to cause the CO detector to go off.


----------



## Krazeehorse (May 19, 2006)

CO2 Detector

If it were a 12 watt bulb it would draw one amp at 12 volts (volts x amps = power in watts).  If it were 24 watts, then 2 amps etc.  And yes I know the battery is should be more than 12 volts when it's fully charged.  Anyway, if you take the number of hours it was on and compare that to the amp/hour rating on the battery you can see how much you might have discharged your batteries.


----------



## ARCHER (May 19, 2006)

CO2 Detector

If I am not plugged into shore power, I turn everything off, including the fridge (I of course empty it first).  I also turn off the LP and the leak detector switch.  I have deadened a battery with simple 12 bulb being on (by door and I didn't know it).


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 20, 2006)

CO2 Detector

Well, I guess it is something that happens normally, I just happened to go by there during the process.  

Thanks for the insight, gentlemen,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 20, 2006)

CO2 Detector

The LP leak detector will kill a battery all by itself in 3-4 days.  A Norcold refer will cut the inside light off when turned off.  A Dometic refers. light will stay on even with the refer is turned off.  Sounds like you have a Dometic since you said the light stayed on.
Both of these combined is what got your battery.  It will recharge when plugged in or you pull the trailer.


----------



## Kevin Hull (May 21, 2006)

CO2 Detector

Great, I'll put the issue to rest then.  Thanks to all again.


----------

